# Unlock adjustable voltage locked (cant undervolt)



## bruholox (Aug 16, 2022)

i cant undervolt my cpu i dont know why but it says locked and i cant do anything to unlock what do i do
i have a Asus M16 rtx 3060 i9 11th gen laptop

i tried downloading a old version of throttlestop and it works now but why??


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 17, 2022)

bruholox said:


> why??


If your bios has locked out CPU voltage control, an older version of ThrottleStop is not going to change anything. Look in the FIVR monitoring table? Does ThrottleStop show that the voltage has changed or does it show +0.0000 in the offset voltage column?

Lots of manufacturers have locked out CPU voltage control during the last two years. Nothing ThrottleStop can do about that.


----------

